# Los Blancos Ash...



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

This was Bo, one of the owners of Ole Stogie & Sons, with a Los Blancos Maddie...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats amazing wow:arghhhh:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

jitzy said:


> thats amazing wow:arghhhh:


yeppp!! thats a rad ash


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW Great ash


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Holy crap! Fantastic.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Well kiss my ash


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice ash. Were you able to move at all.


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

That's a long ash. Must have put spray glue on it or somethin'.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very cool, a sampler ought to be here this week, I'll give it a go!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Some serious ash


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is sweet!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I am thoroughly impressed.


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

KaiSQ said:


> Nice ash. Were you able to move at all.


He could move a little... 
I have to admit a few minutes after I took those it crashed...



Smoke 'em All said:


> That's a long ash. Must have put spray glue on it or somethin'.


Nope, no glue, no tricks...


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Now thats an ash


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey I think I know that guy :redface:... Great ash.


----------



## Super64 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gotta have a steady hand to smoke one that long.

Well done.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

man that's some ash


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice...Looks like i need to try one those...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow thats awesome


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is amazing, how cool.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

insane ash. Very impressed.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, that is amazing


----------



## righton727 (May 29, 2008)

crazy Ash!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I just had a maduro last week and never got the ash to go that long. Good job.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, that's SERIOUS! 

:jaw:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice ash


----------

